# Diesel Technical Training Manual from BMW University



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I found this document. There is a lot of info on the operation and pollution control system

http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...glish/AdvancedDiesel with BluePerformance.pdf


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Montr, Excellent find.:thumbup:

Everything you wanted to know about BMW Diesel Engines but were afraid to ask!


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for this.


----------



## SennaVProst (Apr 9, 2011)

Great find indeed, cheers!


----------



## Lightjak (Apr 19, 2012)

thank you:thumbup:


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

It's really useful; all the info of ST810 and the other Advanced Diesel pdfs plus a bunch more (really like the history) in one place.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Not diesel stuff but good reading for the gears head.
N20 engine (4 cyl gasoline):
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...raining 2011/ST1111 N20 Engine/N20 Engine.pdf
F01/F02 LCI Passive Safety Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1212/07_F01-F02 LCI Passive Safety Systems.pdf
F30 Chassis Dynamics:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... Complete Vehicle/03_F30 Chassis Dynamics.pdf
F25 Entertainment and Communication:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...le/07_F25 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
E84 Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1205/E84 Complete Vehicle.pdf
E82 M Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...M Complete Vehicle/E82 M Complete Vehicle.pdf


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

BMW Model Identification:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/VO050/M1_Intro2BMW.pdf
F01/F02 LCI Powertrain and Chassis:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1212/02_F01-F02 LCI Powertrain and Chassis.pdf
Engine Electronics:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Engine Electronics_archive 11-05/1 M1-7-2.pdf
F01/F02 LCI Driver Assistance Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/co.../04_F01-F02 LCI Driver Assistance Systems.pdf
F06 Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1206/F06 Complete Vehicle 06.pdf
E84 Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1205/E84 Complete Vehicle.pdf
F01/F02 LCI Introduction:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1212/01_F01-F02 LCI Introduction.pdf
F30 General Vehicle Electronics:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ehicle/04_F30 General Vehicle Electronics.pdf
F01/F02 LCI Infotainment:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1212/05_F01-F02 LCI Infotainment.pdf
N55 Engine:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...linder)/English/N55 - Product Information.pdf
Features and Technology:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Aftersales/OL5022/02_Features and Technology.pdf
F12 Entertainment and Communication:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...le/07_F12 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
E71 LCI:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ical Training 2012/ST1207 E71 LCI/E71 LCI.pdf
Emissions Management:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ngine Electronics/10_Emissions Management.pdf
F01/F02 LCI Displays and Controls:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/courses/Technical/OL1212/06_F01-F02 LCI Displays and Controls.pdf
Bus System Overview:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Overview - All Models/00_Bus Charts Cover.pdf
F31 Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...g 2013/ST1301 F31 CV/F31 Complete Vehicle.pdf
F30 Introduction:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... F30 Complete Vehicle/01_F30 Introduction.pdf
Electronic Transmission Control Workbook:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Electronic Transmissions Workbook 1-13-03.pdf
E82/E88 LCI:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...aining 2011/ST1107 E82E88 LCI/E82-E88 LCI.pdf
F10H Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...0H Complete Vehicle/F10H Complete Vehicle.pdf
F12 Powertrain:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...03 F12 Complete Vehicle/03_F12 Powertrain.pdf
VALVETRONIC:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...s/ST055 Engine Electronics/07_VALVETRONIC.pdf
N52 Engine:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ne Technology_archive 04-11/04_N52 Engine.pdf
Turbocharging Technology:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...e Electronics/08_Turbocharging Technology.pdf
F10 Powertrain:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...02 F10 Complete Vehicle/02_F10 Powertrain.pdf
Climate Control Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Climate Control Systems and Functions.qxp.pdf
F01H/F02H Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...mplete Vehicle/F01H-F02H Complete Vehicle.pdf
Ignition Management:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Engine Electronics/05_Ignition Management.pdf
Cooling Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...055 Engine Electronics/09_Cooling Systems.pdf
Battery:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...T051 Body Electronics I/07_Battery Basics.pdf
Suspension:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...hassis Dynamics/03_BMW Suspension Systems.pdf


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

F12 General Vehicle Electronics:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ehicle/05_F12 General Vehicle Electronics.pdf
Introduction to BMW:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... Technical Systems/01_Introduction to BMW.pdf
Engine Electronics IPO***8217;s:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ne Electronics/02_Engine Electronics IPOs.pdf
N63TU Engine:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ing 2012/ST1209 N63TU Engine/N63TU Engine.pdf
DME MS S52 Engine Management System:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...plete Vehicle/3 M5 S52 Engine Electronics.pdf
Features and Technology:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li..._archive 06-08/02_Features and Technology.pdf
N26 Engine:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...raining 2012/ST1215 N26 Engine/N26 Engine.pdf
F30 Entertainment and Communication:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...le/07_F30 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
F12/F13 Entertainment & Communication:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...5_F12-F13 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
F30 Drive rAssistance Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... Vehicle/05_F30 Driver Assistance Systems.pdf
F04 Complete Vehicle:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Complete Vehicle/F04 Complete Vehicle_web.pdf
F10 Entertainment and Communication:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...le/07_F10 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
F10 General Vehicle Electronics:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ehicle/04_F10 General Vehicle Electronics.pdf


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

The relevant documentation for the X5 and 335d should be sticky....


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Diesel Technology:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...T1210 Diesel Technology/Diesel Technology.pdf
F01 Vertical Dynamics Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ehicle/04.5_F01 Vertical Dynamics Systems.pdf
F10 Driver Assistance Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... Vehicle/05_F10 Driver Assistance Systems.pdf
BMW Engines Introduction:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...ne Technology/03_BMW Engines Introduction.pdf
F01 Introduction:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... F01 Complete Vehicle/01_F01 Introduction.pdf
F01 Voltage Supply:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li... Complete Vehicle/03.2_F01 Voltage Supply.pdf
Car Access Systems:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...Body Electronics II/04_Car Access Systems.pdf
Power Management:
http://prodcds.bmwuniversity.com/li...1 Body Electronics II/03_Power Management.pdf

Note: These links are working for now. I do not know how long the documents will be available.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Good find. I hadn't seen this in years


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks, but this is pretty old  there were PDFs of the same stuff posted here years ago. I might have some more. Will need to dig through my old backups


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

AutoUnion said:


> Thanks, but this is pretty old  there were PDFs of the same stuff posted here years ago. I might have some more. Will need to dig through my old backups


Some of the PDF have 2012 and 2013 date. It is unlikely that you have seen them years ago.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

For example, the training manual for diesel (ST810 - Advanced Diesel Technology Workbook.pdf) that was posted here in March 2011 has a date of 08/2008

The link above (Diesel Technology) for the similar document (it has more info in it) is May 2012

The N20 engine did not exist in 2011. The date of the document is Jan 2013


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

montr-
thanks very much for the links!


----------



## mr29 (Sep 2, 2012)

noted cor future use


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks montr very helpful!


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

These links do not seem to work anymore.


----------



## Geotrash (Dec 22, 2013)

subdude said:


> These links do not seem to work anymore.


Same. Can't seem to download them any more. The site times out and browser says the link is unavailable. Anyone have someplace like a dropbox they could post them to? Mainly interested in the N47 and emissions docs.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I have the following documents. All the files is 241 MB.
00_Bus Charts Cover.pdf
01_F01 Introduction.pdf
01_F01-F02 LCI Introduction.pdf
01_F30 Introduction.pdf
01_Introduction to BMW.pdf
02_Engine Diagnosis.pdf
02_Engine Electronics IPOs.pdf
02_F01-F02 LCI Powertrain and Chassis.pdf
02_F10 Powertrain.pdf
02_Features and Technology (1).pdf
03.2_F01 Voltage Supply.pdf
03_BMW Engines Introduction.pdf
03_BMW Information Resources.pdf
03_BMW Suspension Systems.pdf
03_F12 Powertrain.pdf
03_F30 Chassis Dynamics.pdf
03_Information Resources.pdf
03_Power Management.pdf
04.5_F01 Vertical Dynamics Systems.pdf
04_Car Access Systems.pdf
04_F01-F02 LCI Driver Assistance Systems.pdf
04_F10 General Vehicle Electronics.pdf
04_F30 General Vehicle Electronics.pdf
04_Testing Cables and Breakout Boxes.pdf
05 E46 Automatic Transmissions.pdf
05_F01-F02 LCI Infotainment.pdf
05_F10 Driver Assistance Systems.pdf
05_F12 General Vehicle Electronics.pdf
05_F12-F13 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
05_F30 Driver Assistance Systems.pdf
05_Ignition Management.pdf
06 Climate Control Systems and Functions.qxp.pdf
06_F01-F02 LCI Displays and Controls.pdf
06_Service and Maintenance.pdf
07_Battery Basics.pdf
07_F01-F02 LCI Passive Safety Systems.pdf
07_F10 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
07_F25 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
07_F30 Entertainment and Communication.pdf
07_VALVETRONIC.pdf
08_Turbocharging Technology.pdf
09_Cooling Systems.pdf
1 M1-7-2.pdf
10_Emissions Management.pdf
2011 Group University Catalog.pdf
3 M5 S52 Engine Electronics.pdf
AdvancedDiesel with BluePerformance.pdf
All Product PDFs are now located on PKOD.pdf
ATMS Access Codes.pdf
Diesel Technology.pdf
E71 LCI.pdf
E82 M Complete Vehicle.pdf
E82-E88 LCI.pdf
E84 Complete Vehicle.pdf
E89 Chassis.pdf
Electronic Transmissions Workbook 1-13-03.pdf
F01H-F02H Complete Vehicle.pdf
F04 Complete Vehicle_web.pdf
F06 Complete Vehicle 06.pdf
F10H Complete Vehicle.pdf
F31 Complete Vehicle.pdf
M1_Intro2BMW.pdf
mfp-tnu_e90_anzeige_bedien_en.pdf
mfp-tnu_e90_ikt_en.pdf
N20 Engine.pdf
N26 Engine.pdf
N55 - Product Information.pdf
N63TU Engine.pdf
ST034 - E46 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST035 - 1999 System Diagnosis.pdf
ST037 - M5 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST038 - Z8 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST039 - 2000 System Diagnosis.pdf
ST040 - 2001 System Diagnosis.pdf
ST041 - M3 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST042 - E65 Complete Vehicle (Part 1).pdf
ST042 - E65 Complete Vehicle (Part 2).pdf
ST043 - 2002 System Diagnosis.pdf
ST045 - Z4 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST046 - E60 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST046b - E61 Sports Wagon.pdf
ST047 - 2003 System Diagnosis.pdf
ST048 - E83 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST049 - 2004 System Diagnosis.pdf
ST050 - Technical Systems (Archive 1).pdf
ST050 - Technical Systems.pdf
ST051 - Body Electronics I (Archive 1).pdf
ST052 - Body Electronics II (Archive 1).pdf
ST052_-_Body_Electronics_II_(Archive_1).pdf
ST054 - Climate Control (Archive 1).pdf
ST054 - Climate Control.pdf
ST054_-_Climate_Control_(Archive_1).pdf
ST055 - Engine Electronics.pdf
ST056 - Chassis Dynamics (Archive 1).pdf
ST057 - Electronic Transmissions.pdf
ST064 - E63 E64 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST1001 - 2011 MY Updates.pdf
ST1002 - F10 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST1003 - F04 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST1005 - Combox.pdf
ST1106 - F25 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST401 - Body Electronics II.pdf
ST401b_-_Bus_System_Overview_-_All_Models.pdf
ST401_-_Body_Electronics_II.pdf
ST402 - Body Electronics III (Archive 1).pdf
ST402 - Body Electronics III.pdf
ST402_-_Body_Electronics_III.pdf
ST402_-_Body_Electronics_III_(Archive_1).pdf
ST403 - Passive Safety Systems.pdf
ST406 - Coding & Programming.pdf
ST406_-_Coding_&_Programming.pdf
ST501 - New Engine Technology.pdf
ST502 - E90 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST502 - E90 Complete Vehicle_2.pdf
ST502_-_E90_Complete_Vehicle.pdf
ST503 - Undercar Technology.pdf
ST503 - Undercar Technology_2.pdf
ST504 - Chassis Dynamics.pdf
ST505 - E60 M5 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST505b - 9 05 Production Changes.pdf
ST505_-_E60_M5_Complete_Vehicle.pdf
ST601 - E85 LCI and M Roadster.pdf
ST605 - E70 Complete Vehicle Workbook.pdf
ST605_-_E70_Complete_Vehicle.pdf
ST605_-_E70_Complete_Vehicle_Workbook.pdf
ST606 - E63 M6 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST607 - BMW Night Vision.pdf
ST608 - xDrive Dynamics.pdf
ST609 - Motorsport Technology Workbook.pdf
ST613 - 2007 NG6 Engines.pdf
ST614 - E83 Life Cycle Impulse.pdf
ST615 - E92 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST616 - 2007 Product Updates Workbook.pdf
ST701 - E93 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST703 - March 2007 Updates.pdf
ST706 - High Beam Assistant.pdf
ST709 - 4th Generation M3 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST710 - E71 Complete Vehicle Workbook.pdf
ST711 - E63 E64 Life Cycle Impulse.pdf
ST712 - Crash Sensitive Head Restraints.pdf
ST810 - Advanced Diesel Technology Workbook.pdf
ST811 - F01 Complete Vehicle Workbook.pdf
ST811 - F01 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST813 - M DCT Drivelogic.pdf
ST815 - Car Information Computer.pdf
ST901 - E89 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST902 - E70 E71 M Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST914 - F07 Complete Vehicle.pdf
ST915 - N74 Engine.pdf
ST916 - N55 Engine.pdf
ST920 - BMW ActiveHybrid Technology Workbook.pdf

Send me a PM if you want a specific document.
Thanks


----------



## subdude (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## mrsmithz (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## scootle (Jan 1, 2011)

Geotrash said:


> Same. Can't seem to download them any more. The site times out and browser says the link is unavailable. Anyone have someplace like a dropbox they could post them to? Mainly interested in the N47 and emissions docs.


Bummer I missed out... does anyone happen to have the M57 document linked in the OP available?

/BMW Diesel/M57 (6-Cylinder)/English/Advanced Diesel with Blue Performance.pdf
Diesel Technology.pdf
ST810 - Advanced Diesel Technology Workbook.pdf

I'll send a PM too. Thanks.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

scootle said:


> Bummer I missed out... does anyone happen to have the M57 document linked in the OP available?
> 
> /BMW Diesel/M57 (6-Cylinder)/English/Advanced Diesel with Blue Performance.pdf
> Diesel Technology.pdf
> ST810 - Advanced Diesel Technology Workbook.pdf.


They're all available in this forum attached to various threads. Search will reward you.


----------



## comatize (May 25, 2017)

*ST902 - E70 E71 M Complete Vehicle.pdf*

hi any chance you could PM me ST902 - E70 E71 M Complete Vehicle.pdf

cheers
peter


----------



## comatize (May 25, 2017)

Hi if you still have this document it would be much appreciated.

ST902 - E70 E71 M Complete Vehicle.pdf


----------



## Hypermile (May 8, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Robert.Yang (Nov 15, 2017)

Sent PM , thank you sir .


----------



## szutter (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi if you still have this document it would be much appreciated.

ST902 - E70 E71 M Complete Vehicle.pdf

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here it is


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Please consider repopulating the E70 Knowledge Base*



montr said:


> Here it is


Thank you. Please consider repopulating the E70 Knowledge Base with publicly accessible files.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Doug Huffman said:


> Thank you. Please consider repopulating the E70 Knowledge Base with publicly accessible files.


PM sent


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you very much. The download dies at about 30%. I should note that I am literally at the last mile, on a 1.5 Mbps connection. I***8217;ll try again when I am next visiting a high-speed connection.


----------

